# How much is to much ,flow for a S.A 55 gallon?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking into getting some more flow in my 55 gallon I have S.A Cichlids in it one female G.T, juvie Convicts and Geophagus just wondering if anyone could push me in the right direction also what about the remote control power heads they use in salt water tanks I would assume my S.A probably would not like a whirl pool in the tank but the thought of being able to change the direction of flow in the tank while sitting on the couch sounds kinda cool any one have these set up in their tanks and or can let me know of a good flow jet to buy I was thinking of getting a maxi jet ?


----------

